# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Stampare il verbale di approvazione del bilancio sul libro sociale

## rampan980

Buonasera, 
avrei un dubbio, forse banale, riguardante la stampa di un verbale di approvazione del bilancio di una Srl (sul libro delle assemblee dei soci) che è stato firmato di proprio pugno dal Presidente e dal Segretario nel momento in cui bisognava depositarlo, perché così veniva chiesto dalla Camera di Commercio (cioè di allegarlo alla pratica di Comunica già firmato). 
E' corretto ora stampare sul libro una copia scansionata di tale verbale già firmato, stampando quindi una copia e non l'originale dello stesso? Oppure sul libro deve risultare sempre l'originale? 
Grazie

----------


## paolab

In questi casi io faccio stampare la copia scansionata poi faccio rifirmare in originale sul registro. (qualora dovesse mancare questa seconda firma non mi preoccuperei, comunque, dato che una firma originale c'è ed è incontestabile.

----------


## rampan980

Grazie mille!

----------

